# Knotty Pine Walls - Suggested Finish Products?



## mark s (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm building a bunkhouse with random-width (6-8-10") t & g knotty pine walls, and a doug fir v-groove ceiling. Does anyone have a suggestion for sealing the pine? I want to keep a natural look -- not shiney, but protect the wood from ambient humidity, uv, kids, etc. Oil? Poly? I'd apprecite any guidance. -Mark S


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Use a 1# cut of orange shellac.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Mark,
I did my shop walls in 8" t & g pine. I used satin varnish for a finish, two coats. Looks nice, not shiney. I had sherwin williams mix me up some stain just to kind of tone the wood to even out the color difference between the different boards. Some boards were pretty white, while others ranged to a kind of pinkish color. Came out looking honey colored. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Rich Aldrich (Apr 26, 2008)

I built an addition on the house that is T&G pine plank, with exposed ridge beam and rafters with T&G pine walls. I used Minwax Polyacrilic. It is water based and doesnt yellow.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I would be going with water based satin [no shine] polyurethane. No VOC's, easy cleanup, almost no smell, and the finish is truly nice. Also, this stuff dries to the touch in about twenty minutes.

Gerry


----------



## mark s (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't know much about this, and I am curious that no one has suggested using Tung Oil. Is there a reason to avoid using Tung Oil on knotty pine walls instead of a poly, shellac or varnish? Thanks for your generous guidance. -Mark


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

For protection, tung oil isn't the choice to go with. You'd have to put 3 coats on and it would cost too much. You're better off just using a poly or varnish, or even as suggested first, amber or orange shellac.


----------



## Extbubble (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't know if this is any help, but I bought some Thompsons this weekend to stain my deck, and they are giving 4 bucks back for every gallon purchased. http://www.thompsonswaterseal.com/news/promotions/deck_days.cfm It made the hard work more bareable.


----------

